# GM Yuli Romo Bahad Zubu Mangtas Baraw Knife Work



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2008)

No voice as well but way cool! 

[yt]F-Qil-AIT2s[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2008)

Brian you are on a roll today


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2008)

Some nice passing!


----------



## kalikg (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice indeed.  Very smooth and no wasted movement.  Very cool.


----------

